# Rogers "claiming" i agreed to three year committment?



## Justin1980 (Feb 23, 2013)

Rogers sucks i know, but let's look past that for just a moment please. 

So two years ago, i added rogers home security system to my package. I also have internet, cell phone and television through them. I might even have home phone service. I don't even have a home phone hooked up, but they told me i'd end up saving two dollars a month based on the increased "bundle discount" applied by adding the home phone service. Okay im off-topic here...

Anyhow, i decided last week that Rogers home security is terrible and that i wanted to buy my own system from costco. I called Rogers to tell them i'd like to cancel and they reply that i have a year left on my three year term, and that it's gonna be about $250 to cancel it, or $260 to just keep it through the end of the contract (August, 2015).

I however, don't believe i ever agreed to a three year plan. Admittedly, the rogers bill is absurdly complicated and i hadn't been as diligent with it in making sure everything was correct. I don't know if at some point i had been given reduced pricing (as a perk to the three year committment), but i honestly don't believe i would have agreed to that. The only reason i got the system was because i was out of the country for several months, and wanted added security for my wife. I just really doubt i would have been okay with them locking me into three years, but admittedly, any of us could be wrong. I don't have superman memory.

So as im talking to the lady from rogers, she's telling me about the penalty i'd receive by cancelling early, and i say "well okay that's fine and all, but i didn't to three years." And she says "yes you did." And i said "no i didn't." And she says "well it says here you did." My argument style clearly failing miserably.

Thing is, i never signed anything. How does this all work? How obligated to a service am i to pay for something *they say* i agreed to, *but i say i didn't*, and neither of us can prove it? 
Do i have any legal right to tell them_ im not paying for it?_

If so, does anyone have a suggestion about how i should approach that? 
Do i have to threaten to take everything to Bell? 

I told them "_well i guess i might as well keep it til it runs out._" But calling back with any advice here certainly isn't out of the question.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## randomthoughts (May 23, 2010)

I think you can insist on proof of a contract (recording or signature) but see if there's anything here that's helpful:

http://blog.ellenroseman.com/?p=561

As an aside, based on stories like the above, Rogers is the worst company in Canada when it comes to trying to lock people into contracts/claiming contracts that don't exist/reporting to credit bureaus. I would never, ever do business with them. Bell is incompetent... they have the worst billing system ever but errors sometimes favor the customer. But Rogers seems to be actively out to screw you - their 'errors' will NEVER favor you.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I had the same sort of issue with ADT.

I have an ADT Home Monitoring system. I did read the contract and I did sign it. However, for some reason I thought that I could cancel my 3 year contract within the first 12 months for a small fee ($100). That is not the case. It was not in the contract (I double checked) but I seem to remember the sales guy saying it. Anyway, after calling all over the place, I got 3 months free. Then after the 3 months, I showed up at their head office in Kitchener, ON and demanded a credit, for which they gave $200. Needless to say, I am still locked in for another 1.5 years, but at least I got about $350 out of it. At about $50/month, that's 7 months free. Not too bad. I can deal with it.

Once my contract is up, though.... Never again.

If you didn't sign anything with Rogers, then I would demand proof. In my case, I did sign, but there was some shady employee communication going on.


----------



## Justin1980 (Feb 23, 2013)

Interesting, ok thank you guys, ill read over that link as well.


----------



## gt_23 (Jan 18, 2014)

I had the same issue with a cable/internet plan about 2 years ago. I quite clearly and deliberately told the person who signed me up for a new price plan on the phone that I didn't want a contract (i.e. m-to-m), and they understood. Yet, when I tried to cancel my services after 6 months, I was told I was in a 1 year contract.

Here is my advice to you (worked for me): escalate to the Office of the President and ask them for a recording of your calls from whenever you signed up. Tell them you were led to believe by the CSR that you were not in a contract. I think you have to call in and speak to a manager in their call center first, but they won't do anything for you. The OoP will either let you out of it or refund your cancellation fees, they won't likely pull your calls.

I swear Rogers does this just to push the boundary on what they can get away with. Good luck...


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

If you get now where with the suggestions contact ellen roseman directly by e-mail with all the info, she will help you.


----------



## Justin1980 (Feb 23, 2013)

Who is she bro? And what is her email?


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

^Read the link. It's there. Believe she writes for Toronto Star.


----------

